# Lemon Butter Fern



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

I just picked up a large pot of this fern and am wondering if you can plant it directly in the substrate or not (i have some treefern pots that I can plant it in and raise it from the substrate). I am going to be planting it in the back of my tank.
Also, will it get upset if I divide it? It is in a very large pot, enough for 5 tanks. lol

-Beth


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

I would separate it into a few plants, wash off as much of the substrate as possible, and give the plant a good rinse. Most garden stores use some kind of pesticide or fertilizer so its safest to give it a good cleaning.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

hi beth. mine does great in substrate. and you can divide it up. i did and got a huge pot of it also. its still growing in my vivs and one of the hardier ferns IMO. just make sure you clean it is all. kristy


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

I cleaned it really well, bleach solution and water rinse and rinse. It was really root bound but was able to get all it down to bare roots. Geez have tons left (guess I will have to get a few more tanks).


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Bcs TX said:


> I cleaned it really well, bleach solution and water rinse and rinse. It was really root bound but was able to get all it down to bare roots. Geez have tons left (guess I will have to get a few more tanks).


Another good reason to get more frogs, for your plants. Then, when you discover you do not have enough plants for your new frogs, buy more. Now you have bought too many and have a surplus, time for more frogs....


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

My lemon button ferns are growing like crazy. I got mine from wal-mart. I'm all for the wal-mart plant deals.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

It's 'Lemon Button' not 'Butter' The proper name is _Nephrolepis cordifolia _'Duffi' I believe.


----------



## onefstsnake (Jul 31, 2008)

I recently bought some of this as well and its not doing well at all. Most of it is turning brown.

I put it in two tanks. Soil in both tanks drain pretty well and I mist the tanks daily.
I dunno Ive always killed ferns lol.


----------



## crw.dft (Oct 14, 2008)

otis07 said:


> Another good reason to get more frogs, for your plants. Then, when you discover you do not have enough plants for your new frogs, buy more. Now you have bought too many and have a surplus, time for more frogs....


I like the way you think. I need you to talk to my wife about this.


----------

